# re-sparging



## smikes (Jul 22, 2009)

Sparge is starting to flake off exterior basement walls and chimney, what is the proper way to remove it and repair?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

sparge ? ? ? you have beer there ? :huh: http://en.wikipedia.or/wiki/Sparging,,, you may be trying to describe ' parge',,, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parge_coat ,,, parging would then be the act of applying parge/parge coat

the simplest way is to use a scarifier ( aurad.net ) but we own some,,, you may wish to try a bulldog class chipping gun w/bushing tool,,, failing that, a 4" grinder & turbo cup wheel should work well - certainly easier to find/rent than an aurand 

once suitably prepp'd, we parge w/pool trowels :thumbup:


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

On the subject of 'parging', here's where the word comes from (if anyone's interested, that is!);

It's an old English word which comes from the French 'par jeter' (= 'by throwing'),
because plasterers used to throw the wet mix on to the wall before working it. This made sure that any air was excluded and so made sure the mix adhered better to the wall.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

I AM - thanks for the information, tg,,, another tid-bit: ' french drain ' comes from the manner in which the paving stones were laid in fountainbleu's courtyard


----------



## smikes (Jul 22, 2009)

itsreallyconc said:


> sparge ? ? ? you have beer there ? :huh: http://en.wikipedia.or/wiki/Sparging,,, you may be trying to describe ' pargie',,, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parge_coat ,,, parging would then be the act of applying parge/parge coat
> 
> the simplest way is to use a scarifier ( aurad.net ) but we own some,,, you may wish to try a bulldog class chipping gun w/bushing tool,,, failing that, a 4" grinder & turbo cup wheel should work well - certainly easier to find/rent than an aurand
> 
> once suitably prepp'd, we parge w/pool trowels :thumbup:


You know , I knew it was parge but for some reason sparge was in my head. Is there any special mix for it,just mortar? Thanks !


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

figured as much :laughing: either that or a typo,,, http://www.ehow.com/info_7883879_techniques-parge-concrete-walls.html,,, we usually add a splash of either latex modifier ( apron/vest ) or polymer additive


----------

